# foot tape?



## agamemnon5150 (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi, 
I just went to my first Muay Thai class yeasterday, and boy are my sholders killing me today. But besides that I was wondering what do you guys use to protect your feet from blistering up? The gym I'm at has hard floor, not mats, and at the end of the night my toe was starting to blister up from pivoting all night. Is there a way to tape up my feet/toes without cutting off circulation? Thanks!


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 25, 2007)

I think that dealing with the blisters themselves and allowing your feet time to toughen up would probably be your best course of action.

Of course, if by 'hard floor' you mean rough surfaced concrete then you can ignore what I just said (I'm assuming you're training on a wooden floor?) .


----------



## agamemnon5150 (Apr 25, 2007)

Sukerkin said:


> I think that dealing with the blisters themselves and allowing your feet time to toughen up would probably be your best course of action.
> 
> Of course, if by 'hard floor' you mean rough surfaced concrete then you can ignore what I just said (I'm assuming you're training on a wooden floor?) .


no it's wooden.....lol

thanks for the reply


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 25, 2007)

When you get a blister you can use a little hockey tape around a spot for a bit of relief.  However you really just need to allow time for your feet to toughen up.  In a month or so you probably will have hard callouses and this will not be an issue anymore.  Good luck!


----------



## thaistyle (Apr 26, 2007)

I've used tape in the past.  I have a student that tapes up too.  You are going to have to let the ball of the foot toughen up.  There really isn't any way to avoid the blisters that I know of.


----------



## agamemnon5150 (Apr 27, 2007)

I went back to class last night, no tape....and it wasn't to bad. So I'm just gonna let my feet toughen up some. Thanks everyone


----------



## thaistyle (Apr 29, 2007)

The blisters that form on the ball of the foot are extremely annoying besides being a little painful.  If they burst, clean the area really well afterward.  With that area exposed to the floor and sweat and who knows what, the last thing you what slowing your training is an infection.


----------



## mariaclara (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi guyz,:angel:

yep. although, we practice on that jigsaw puzzle mat thingy, thats what our instructor said. there's no getting round that sore sole. especially, those kneeing,  roundhouse kick thingy pivoting. really scrapes our sole. hehehe:whip1:
so, like what Thaistyle advised, we make sure we clean it up.

happy kicking:ultracool


----------

